# Driving me mad



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

who is the woman in the Sainsburys ad and what did she used to be in. It has been driving me mad cos I can't remember.
Waz


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Tracy Brabin ,,,,,, I guess!!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Tracy Brabin she was in coronation st

see link http://uk.imdb.com/name/nm0102644/

Regards

Dean


----------

